# Is the Series 2 to HD Upgrade Program over?



## azscottb (Oct 4, 2006)

So I went for the third time to upgrade my old series 2 box to an HD Tivo. I had actually talked myself into the HD XL with the one terabyte drive (I was being skittish). Lo and behold, the upgrade button on MyTivo account says the upgrade program is unavailable. Is this a tech glitch, or is Tivo not doing that deal anymore? I will be bummed if I missed it by a week.


----------



## HD_Curious (Aug 30, 2005)

Still shows up as option on my account.


----------



## brettatk (Oct 11, 2002)

After I click "View Upgrade Offers" on my account I'm getting:



> The TiVo DVR Upgrade Program is currently not available.
> Please check out our low prices on our factory renewed TiVo HDs.


Must be over.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

I'm sure another deal will come along. TiVo is probably dying to get everyone off the S2 platform.


----------



## brettatk (Oct 11, 2002)

rainwater said:


> I'm sure another deal will come along. TiVo is probably dying to get everyone off the S2 platform.


That's what I'm waiting for. I'm in no rish since our S2 is hooked up to the kids TV. But if they ever do offer a killer deal I'd think about upgrading to another Tivo HD.


----------



## drey (Jul 21, 2008)

Looks like they ran out of TiVo HDs at tivo.com online store (https://www3.tivo.com/store/boxes.do). 


> TiVo HD DVR may be available from Best Buy stores. See the Best Buy store locator for a store near you.


Probably makes sense why units are no longer available through the upgrade program.


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

At this point (speculation that a new model might be released), the only way Tivo is going to get me to buy another TivoHD is to offer 50% off the unit with a free lifetime transfer.


----------



## cjgadd3 (Mar 30, 2008)

Amazon has the HD for about $215 shipped and the HDXL for about $406 shipped. I got my HD on the upgrade and it cost me $200 plus $13 tax so the Amazon deal was about the same price for me.


----------



## brettatk (Oct 11, 2002)

steve614 said:


> At this point (speculation that a new model might be released), the only way Tivo is going to get me to buy another TivoHD is to offer 50% off the unit with a free lifetime transfer.


I'd probably pay full price for the unit if they offered a free lifetime transfer from my S2 to it.


----------



## theoryzero (Jan 7, 2010)

I saw the TiVo HD was out of stock on the tivo.com site last night, but see it is back in stock today. Darn, had my hopes up! Is it back on the upgrade page?


----------



## CrispyCritter (Feb 28, 2001)

brettatk said:


> I'd probably pay full price for the unit if they offered a free lifetime transfer from my S2 to it.


Sure, but since they still lose money on the hardware, why would TiVo offer this?


----------



## brettatk (Oct 11, 2002)

CrispyCritter said:


> Sure, but since they still lose money on the hardware, why would TiVo offer this?


I was just responding to the other guy saying they would have to offer the unit to him at a 50% discount. I really don't expect to ever see this deal, but I think there will one day be something very enticing to make S2 owners want to upgrade. I'll be waiting for that, if it never comes then so be it.


----------



## NotVeryWitty (Oct 3, 2003)

I see this ending of the upgrade program as yet another indication that they'll be announcing the "new Tivo" (Tivo Premiere?) soon (probably next month).


----------



## Unix_Beard (Dec 22, 2003)

brettatk said:


> I'd probably pay full price for the unit if they offered a free lifetime transfer from my S2 to it.


Me too.


----------



## Unix_Beard (Dec 22, 2003)

I have a lifetime S2 and a $6.95 TivoHD. I see that this $6.95 is going up to $9.95. So does this mean the grandfathering is over for MSD?


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

theoryzero said:


> I saw the TiVo HD was out of stock on the tivo.com site last night, but see it is back in stock today. Darn, had my hopes up! Is it back on the upgrade page?


For me it still has OUT OF STOCK for the TiVo-HD as a new unit purchase, I just checked


----------



## kevinwill1 (Apr 18, 2004)

I just got the following message when I tried to see what (if any) upgrade options I have...


Down for maintenance

We're sorry
This page is unavailable. For questions regarding your account, or to activate or buy TiVo, please call Customer Support toll-free at 1-877-367-8486 between 6 am and 9 pm Pacific time.

We apologize for any inconvenience. We expect to have this page back up at 03:30AM Pacific time.


----------



## reubanks (Feb 19, 2006)

kevinwill1 said:


> I just got the following message when I tried to see what (if any) upgrade options I have...
> 
> Down for maintenance
> 
> ...


Just thought you might like to know...

Unfortuantely, the upgrade program isn't...

Randy


----------



## kevinwill1 (Apr 18, 2004)

Holy cow!! Ok, account access is back! TiVo told me the site would be up again at 3:30AM PT, so they actually did something _*ahead*_ of schedule??  LOL

Thanks for the headsup, Randy.


----------



## TiVoEvan74 (Sep 11, 2004)

Upgrade over? Oh, well! That's makes my decision-making easier-- stick with what we already have!


----------



## Len McRiddles (Dec 21, 2002)

Some that snooze, lose.


----------



## ratell (Jan 20, 2006)

The rep I spoke with today said they were out of the the HD Tivo. She could offer me the XL or a refurbished one. She thought the upgrade program would be back once they had HD Tivo's available in a couple of weeks.

I asked if a new model was coming out and she said, "No way". Not that she actually knows, but that's what she said.


----------



## TiVoEvan74 (Sep 11, 2004)

That's pretty emphatic for a customer rep, isn't it?

Of course, I suppose they want to keep people buying up until the new ones come out. OTOH, that approach also engenders bad feelings if people buy and soon after a super-duper model comes out with more features for the same or less $$$.

Glad to hear that the upgrade program could be coming back. Of course, in our case, it's probably the total cost that keeps out of the market, even with the discount. Spending $700 on a 3rd box (HD XL with lifetime) is really an unnecessary expense!


----------



## scottndsky (Jan 8, 2010)

brettatk said:


> I'd probably pay full price for the unit if they offered a free lifetime transfer from my S2 to it.


Me three!


----------



## Southcross (Nov 28, 2008)

scottndsky said:


> Me three!


agree! I'd even pay month-to-month on my old LT unit to use in the bedroom


----------



## scottndsky (Jan 8, 2010)

It looks like the upgrade program is still gone. Has anyone seen it offered since January?


----------



## CrispyCritter (Feb 28, 2001)

scottndsky said:


> It looks like the upgrade program is still gone. Has anyone seen it offered since January?


My guess is it won't be offered again until the dust settles with whatever new models they come out with. It's bad form to offer an upgrade to a possibly soon-to-be-obsolete model to your best customers!


----------



## shwru980r (Jun 22, 2008)

I've got an S2 with an OTA converter box running side by side with a tivo hd both going to a 50" plasma. Did A/B comparisons of the same program switching inputs back and forth. I notice some grain in the S2 picture, but it's still a darn good picture. Limited to 1 tuner on the S2 and it doesn't stream netflix, but many cheap bluray players will stream netflix. The S2 is a cheap alternative if you're willing to compromise a little on the picture and can live with 1 tuner.


----------

